# Computer speakers



## Silver (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there any gold or silver in them? If yes in what parts and what is the best method to extract them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think their is anything worth getting out of them.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2008)

Just the copper wire throw it in the copper wire bucket.


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 27, 2008)

Higher end speakers have fold plated connectors.


----------

